
Modern Front End Testing with Cypress.io Framework - pestkranker
https://snipcart.com/blog/frontend-testing-cypress
======
pestkranker
I found testcafe
([https://github.com/DevExpress/testcafe/](https://github.com/DevExpress/testcafe/))
also very enjoyable. Long live E2E tests!

